# 129 - Channels on Transponders



## Bama Mac

Can anyone please tell me if there is a listing of what channels are on each transponders for Sat - 129?


Thanks!


----------



## cem1383

Try dishchannelchart.com. Just click on the 129 link on the home page. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Bama Mac

cem1383 said:


> Try dishchannelchart.com. Just click on the 129 link on the home page. Hope this helps you out.


Just what I was loking for, Thanks again.


----------



## Bama Mac

Not a single channel on the transponder that I can tweak to the highest signal.:lol: :nono: 

What a bummer!


----------



## BobaBird

Rather than looking at the entire dishchannelchart, check the 129 subset at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/129list.htm .


----------

